# Shipping of furniture - UK to Dubai



## sp1701 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello everyone

My husband has just accepted a job in Dubai and i now have the job of sorting out the move, from the Uk.

I have got 1 price of around £2,500 but have been informed by friends it should cost around £1,200.

Is anyone able to provide details of companies used that may charge less than the quote already obtained (from Movecorp) ? 

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on what you are planning to ship. A full container will probably cost around £2,000 including insurance, factoring in increases from what I paid a few years ago. Have your friends moved from UK to Dubai then?

I would recommend a company called GB Liners. Google for their info. You should use a company that offers a door to door service, so you can hopefuly avoid any hassle with customs this end This company will pack up your home in a secure manners and will deliver to your new home and unwrap everything.

-


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Try The Excess Baggage company for a removals quote. If you plug your details into their website, about a half dozen or so removals companies will email you quotes for door-to-door. Household Goods Removals Estimate Form, Overseas Removal Company, House Removal, Household Goods Removals to any destination on the Globe


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

That price is pretty reasonable if it is for a full container.
My furniture is being shipped today, I booked a full 20ft container and the best price I got was just under £3000. I went with Pickfords in the end, but all were around the same price, so Movecorp, wentworth etc..

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

WTF???????????


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

i cant even PM ....

pls send me ur e-mail address to [

then i'll send you the contact details of a prsn who can help you handling the shipment.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I found Doree Bonner to be much cheaper and with much better service than any of the others. They came highly recommended and are based in Dartford and help with almost every stage of the process. Of course, I haven't got to Dubai yet to see what come out the other end....


----------

